# Weathering



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

What is typical age for weathering? And in your opinion what method is best?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

It depends. For dairy goats, we wether at 2-3 weeks old when we dehorn. We leave the Boers as bucklings until they are 8 weeks old so they buff up more. We use castrater bands and they work perfectly


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I have an 8 week old Nubian that I haven't banded yet but my neighbor just told me she thought he was too big to do that to...can't imagine he is any bigger than a boer would be.she recommended letting the vet do it...I was considering getting a burdizzo but don't know anything about it and don't know if there is an age limit or height weight recommendation.I actually would like to use him as a buck but in the long run don't really think I need him like that.he would make a good pack go if he wasn't smelly.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Everyone has different ideas of when it is best, but I have done an alpine buckling last year at around 12 weeks. He was big and the little green bands didn't fit so I used the big thick blue rubber bands you find on produce. He was uncomfortable for a few hours but was fine by the next day.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We had to literally _smash _some 12 week old Boer project animals' ''stuff'' into bands last year. It was hard, but still worked


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We usually wether around 8 weeks. We use an emasculator called a Ritchey Nipper made especially for goats and sheep. It costs a bit but it is well made and will last forever. It has worked really well for us and is easy to use.

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I just banded my 8 week old Nubian bucklings......worked like a charm so you should be good to go


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TrinityRanch said:


> We had to literally _smash _some 12 week old Boer project animals' ''stuff'' into bands last year. It was hard, but still worked


 Are you aware that banders come in different sizes? There is the smaller one for newborn to probably 1 1/2 months, and there is a bigger one for 1 1/2 on up to probably 4 months - maybe older. Don't remember the cost, but I know it was under $20.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I line 'em up and drop 'em though one at a time. I do my pack goat kids between 9 and 12 weeks. If they are standing up on their feet eating their bottle from your helper, it is easy and gravity works with you. 
Just did a Saanen/Boer that is 9 weeks and I could have waited another week easy.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Are you aware that banders come in different sizes? There is the smaller one for newborn to probably 1 1/2 months, and there is a bigger one for 1 1/2 on up to probably 4 months - maybe older. Don't remember the cost, but I know it was under $20.


It was really an accident that they didn't get done until then  we bought them from the breeder and he had not done them yet, so it hopefully wont happen again. If it does, we may have to invest in one of those  Thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We wethered for the first time this year. We banded the boys when they turned 6 weeks old/got their 2nd cd/t shot.
They are They are 14/15 weeks old and their 'things' <lol> came off in the last week or two <3 of them>.

They all handled it just great. The first day or two was rough and uncomfortable tho 
We gave them banamine about 20 minutes before banding to help with the pain.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you every one I am not looking forward to doing the deed I don't like to see them in pain  do u think a week old for a pygmy/Nigerian dwarf mix buck? Do u think it is less painful at a young age?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If he is going to be meat then it's fine to do it that young. If he is going to be a pet, I would wait until 6/7 weeks on a miniature.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you they will all be pets I hope for someone


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I personally knife.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I thought that the knife would be the way to go myself less pain quicker but have to find someone in my area to teach me how to do it


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a direct quote from Cornell University: http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/4H/meatgoats/meatgoatfs10.htm

Using a disinfected knife - Push the testicles high up into the scrotum. Cut off the bottom third of the scrotum with a sharp knife. Use your hands or teeth to grasp the testicles and pull them down. Do not let them slip out of your hands and back into the scrotum as this can cause infections. Scrape the cords of the testicles with the flat of your knife to gradually cut them or stretch them between two hands until they break. You can also tie them off with fishing line or dental floss and then cut them below the tie off point. You want to avoid cutting the cords abruptly because this will cause more blood loss.

Whatever method you use, you will probably need two people, one person to hold the goat while the other one castrates. The person holding the goat sets the goat on its tail and then stands or kneels behind it. They should then grasp the front legs of the goat and bend them around the back legs at the knees. Hold on to the legs at this joining point and let the other person know when you are ready for them to castrate the goat.

After castrating, spray the scrotum with an antibacterial spray that also repels or kills flies. The kid will be very unhappy or depressed for a few hours and then gradually recover. Exercise will help keep any swelling down so try to avoid confining him in a tiny area. Keep him out of the mud and rain though.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

That is great thank you very much!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatgirl16 said:


> I thought that the knife would be the way to go myself less pain quicker but have to find someone in my area to teach me how to do it


Knife castrating carries a few risks that banding does not. The chance of infection is higher, the kid can bleed to death - especially with older kids, fly strike, and it can knock them off feed longer. When we raised cattle we knife castrated for a lot of years before going with the bander, there were far fewer problems after we switched to banding. Just something to think about.


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

I actually made an apt at my vet. It is $69. I do not have the heart to do the other ways. I tend to humanize animals so that is the problem. I know that it is not that painful and they forget, but I don't. Also, if I had many to do, and the vet did not give a discount I probably would look harder into other options. I had to call around to get rates. I have visited the vet for an ultrasound (6.25/doe) and tomorrow is Domino's unlucky day. I did check the vets references with other large animal owners around before I went. I was surprised on how varied prices where! The vet I used is in CT if anyone is around the Northeast.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Never had problems with knifing. Gotta use proper maintainable and a lot of common sense (please don't take offense to this comment above poster). To prevent infection or losing a testi back up into the body, I pull them both down gently, and use a big grocery chip bag clip. Those big big ones, know what I'm talking about? They work great for goats, and calves. Larger/older animals I just carry a plain cheap hair tie, something I always have on my wrist. Dip in iodine, whatever you use. I haven't ever had much blood when knifing, but I'm sure there's always that possibility. I use those vet clamps you can buy at farm supply to keep the cords clamped while I do the other just to reduce blood too. Snip a testi, clamp the cord. Leave it on for 30 seconds or so. In my experience its a lot of short term pain, but once you're done, they basically seem to forget about it. Use antibacterial everyday, or dip in Iodine daily. Fly spray when bugs are out 2x/day, more is always better especially in the heat of summer.

I do cattle around my area for friends, neighbors, family. More problems associated with cattle being the majority around here being beef (wild) and the actual size of the incision and testis. Haven't heard of any calves/old bulls dying or getting sick on us, but I'm sure chances are still there as with anything else.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If you are talking to me, no offense taken.  I understand what you're saying and I agree completely.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I just used a Burdizzo for the first time on my 8 week old Pygerian buckling. Seems to have worked well, though I did have to do it twice. We found a "tell" to help with avoiding that in the future. The side that didn't swell up the next day had to be done again. When we did it right the second time the testicle swelled for a day like the first one we got right did.

Would much rather have Ritchey Nippers, but they cost close to $100 while the Burdizzo was $15. All in all I was happy with the process, but I live with my goats in my house so it was easy and quick for me to spot the unfinished testicle. If you spend less time with yer goats the reliability may be an issue.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Mystica25 said:


> I actually made an apt at my vet. It is $69. I do not have the heart to do the other ways. I tend to humanize animals so that is the problem. I know that it is not that painful and they forget, but I don't. Also, if I had many to do, and the vet did not give a discount I probably would look harder into other options. I had to call around to get rates. I have visited the vet for an ultrasound (6.25/doe) and tomorrow is Domino's unlucky day. I did check the vets references with other large animal owners around before I went. I was surprised on how varied prices where! The vet I used is in CT if anyone is around the Northeast.


If yer keeping the wether, or if he's papered, then that's a reasonable amount to spend castrating him. If not, remember that you won't be able to get your money back out of him. Miniature pet goats sell for $50-100 depending on yer area, and no one is going to eat the cost of what is usually a free procedure.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

goatgirl16 said:


> That is great thank you very much!!


If you decide to use your teeth.... let me know how that works out!!  I about fainted when I read that part!

Axy? Where did you get your Burdizzo for $15?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> If you decide to use your teeth.... let me know how that works out!!  I about fainted when I read that part!
> 
> Axy? Where did you get your Burdizzo for $15?


I do think I will be passing on using my teeth lmao!!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> If you decide to use your teeth.... let me know how that works out!!  I about fainted when I read that part!
> 
> Axy? Where did you get your Burdizzo for $15?


eBay! It was used, but you can find them new for $25 including shipping. I just threw it in the sanitizer and it's good as new.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's my question: how do you know when to cut the scrotum off after banding. I've heard three days. I've heard when it does not rebound after squeezing. And I've heard when it's dead & hard as a rock. 
I won't let it fall off naturally because we've had a goat die when it got infected. That was years ago when I knew NOTHING. Much more educated & braver now. dde09
Kim


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I let them fall off and have had no problems


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Just saw a slide show on how to use a Burdizzo. I think I kinda like that . . . might have to consider it for the future. Is it really as easy as they make it sound?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

kayshowgoats said:


> Just saw a slide show on how to use a Burdizzo. I think I kinda like that . . . might have to consider it for the future. Is it really as easy as they make it sound?


Yup! Yer little boy will scream bloody blue murder, but it's super easy and doesn't hurt any more than the other methods. We are very satisfied with ours.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

kayshowgoats said:


> Just saw a slide show on how to use a Burdizzo. I think I kinda like that . . . might have to consider it for the future. Is it really as easy as they make it sound?


Yes it is! It takes like five minutes and there's no open wound meaning less of a chance of infection. They do walk stiff legged for the rest of the day (I don't blame them!) but the next day they are back up and running! I like it because it's over with quickly unlike banding.

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Mystica25 said:


> I actually made an apt at my vet. It is $69. I do not have the heart to do the other ways. I tend to humanize animals so that is the problem. I know that it is not that painful and they forget, but I don't. Also, if I had many to do, and the vet did not give a discount I probably would look harder into other options. I had to call around to get rates. I have visited the vet for an ultrasound (6.25/doe) and tomorrow is Domino's unlucky day. I did check the vets references with other large animal owners around before I went. I was surprised on how varied prices where! The vet I used is in CT if anyone is around the Northeast.


You are kidding $6.25 to ultrasound? Wow. I think it's Domino's lucky day, actually. I think a happy little wether is a much nicer life then a bucks.


----------

